# Expensive Rental HyreCar $368



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm looking for a rental in the Boston area that I can drive for Uber, Lyft and some of the delivery places. I could be called back to work any day.....or months from now so I'm not looking to buy (work gives me a truck/gas card). I hear HyreCar will allow you to drive for whoever but $368 a week? I think one would have to FAIL a drug test to hand over $368 a week for a shitty car.

Any ideas for the Boston market?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Best advice I can give is drive your own car or don't bother... It's hard enough without blowing $400 a week on a rental then gas too....


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

My math tells me no profit but your market might be different.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It looks like you will be paying 1995 cab rental rates while collecting 1979 cab rates.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

You can buy an 08 Prius for around 5-8K. If you gonna pay a bundle of money make sure it can at least do Comfort so you can get higher fares


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Eco-Charles said:


> I'm looking for a rental in the Boston area that I can drive for Uber, Lyft and some of the delivery places. I could be called back to work any day.....or months from now so I'm not looking to buy (work gives me a truck/gas card). I hear HyreCar will allow you to drive for whoever but $368 a week? I think one would have to FAIL a drug test to hand over $368 a week for a shitty car.
> 
> Any ideas for the Boston market?
> 
> ...


Just pick up a used Pontiac on Craigslist. I'm in SF but I'm sure it's the same in Boston, there are tons of U/L eligible G6s or Grand Prixs around $2k. For the most part they're reliable and cheap to fix. Certainly better than paying almost $400/week for some beat-to-sh*t Prius rented by some amateur playing Hertz on an app.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Rentals are meant to be short term, you want to make any money you have to risk your money by buying a car. There are long term rentals that used to be out there but they don’t make any money so they come and go. Fair.com has ok rental prices, not sure if they are in your area or not, hertz has a $210 weekly rental but again it might not be offered in your area. They also had promotions where you did so many rides and it lowered the rental price by over half for the week but then you have to drive full time


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

That price isn't bad at all,

Assuming your making 2010 or even 2015 taxi rates,

1968 taxi rates and you'll spend a great deal of what you bring in on the car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ubering4Beer said:


> Just pick up a used Pontiac on Craigslist. I'm in SF but I'm sure it's the same in Boston, there are tons of U/L eligible G6s or Grand Prixs around $2k. For the most part they're reliable and cheap to fix. Certainly better than paying almost $400/week for some beat-to-sh*t Prius rented by some amateur playing Hertz on an app.


I had a ride with an Uber driver a while ago who was driving an early 2000s GM crapmobile. It was pretty nasty - the suspension banged over potholes, the transmission slammed into its gears and the bodywork was poor. But it was the perfect rideshare vehicle for a young guy trying to make some money. 5* plus tip.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Look for a coupon code..... a BIG coupon code......


----------

